# How to increase broadband downloading speed?



## pranav.seth (Apr 30, 2011)

hi,
i have mtnl broadband connection.My friend has airtel conn. of the same specifications but while downloading torrents, my speed never exceeds 60kb/s ( while downloading one torrent) while his's minimum speed is 100-120 kb/s. i feel so jealous of the fact that even after paying equal amt. of money, i get lesser speeds. please tell me some way of get higher speeds. i use windows 7 home basic.
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 30, 2011)

for torrent it depend on number of seeders,  

also  60Kbps  means ur Speed provided by ISP is 512 KBps  and his is 120kb(1024KBps)

Different ISP plans i think


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2011)

u cant compare torrents for speed

use Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and compare your speeds with your friend's.


----------



## pranav.seth (Apr 30, 2011)

done that.......the speed is same..even plans and we pay almost same cuz his is airtel...please tell me a way...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 30, 2011)

then speed difference is due to Seeders for that torrent , Post a  Pic showing How many seeders u getting for the torrent


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Yup, its due to torrents only


But if you want to increase for normal files, use this ->

Download Accelerator Plus (DAP) - Free Download Manager


----------



## mitraark (Apr 30, 2011)

Post your Speedtest if possible.


----------



## pranav.seth (Apr 30, 2011)

i am not downloading any torrents rite now.....even if the torrents are more or less the speed is same. 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1275102903.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

To be true, the net speed you have. The torrent speed you are getting is max possible.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2011)

I too have MTNL broadband 512 Kbps connection. And mine speed too doesn't exceed more than 60-62 KBps. It never have, and it never will be I think, unless and until I change the plan to 1 Mbps or more.
That Airtel plan you are talking about is definitely more than 512 Kbps.

But even if it isn't you have something Far more superior than that to your disposal, and for which your friend would be Jealous of you ! 
Its the FUP (Fair Use Policy). You can never be limited, to how much data you D/W or U/L. But Airtel does have a FUP, and sooner or later, his speeds is bound to get lower, or charges would be higher, once he crosses that limit. 

So its time to


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

For .51Mbps

Download speed max = 63 kbps .
Upload speed max = 50 kbps .


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, vineet is correct. Your friend's speed might fall down later.


----------



## baiju (May 1, 2011)

Fellows you all forgot the basic conversion from kbps to kBps. ISPs usually use the small b which stands for bit (eg: 512 kbps, 2 mbps etc) , while download manager uses B which stands for Byte.

1 Byte= 8 bits

so 512 kbps = 512/8 = 64 kBps

So the OP is getting the correct speed as per the package.

I am using a 2 mbps ( = 256 kBps) bsnl package and the maximum download speed i am getting is only 90-100 kBps. which is half the advertised speed.

I think that clears your doubt.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

baiju said:
			
		

> So the OP is getting the correct speed as per the package.


 We already posted this yesterday.



			
				 baiju said:
			
		

> while download manager uses B which stands for Byte.


 Nope. My manager uses kb(Kilo Byte). I use Download Accelarator Plus.


----------



## mitraark (May 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nope. My manager uses kb(Kilo Byte). I use Download Accelarator Plus.



He meant download speed it measured in Bytes , not Bits.


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2011)

baiju said:


> Fellows you all forgot the basic conversion from kbps to kBps. ISPs usually use the small b which stands for bit (eg: 512 kbps, 2 mbps etc) , while download manager uses B which stands for Byte.
> 
> 1 Byte= 8 bits
> 
> ...


that could be because of FUP
BTW did u check the SNR rate of you line...


----------



## baiju (May 4, 2011)

R2K said:


> that could be because of FUP
> BTW did u check the SNR rate of you line...



No it is not FUP. I am using a night unlimited connection.

Don't know about SNR. The telephone exchange is just 100 mtrs away. My modem got fried last week. So waiting for a new modem. Will check with the new modem.


----------

